# Glenn Gould BWV 543?



## Mark and two Cats (Jun 23, 2015)

Are there any recordings of Glenn Gould playing Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543?

TY,
-Mark


----------



## mochisushi (Aug 1, 2014)

No.






Maybe.




No.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

All the pianists play the Liszt transcription, and Gould didn't like Liszt transcriptions, saying they were too shallow and literal, too much of an attempt to reproduce the sound of the original instrument on piano. Maybe that's why -- he never transcribed any organ music himself and as far as I know he never played any Bach/Liszt. He did play Beethoven/Liszt, I'm not totally sure why, if I remember right he wrote a note about it for the release of the Pastoral Symphony.


----------

